# Working in Canada & sending money home?



## reginaangulin (Jan 22, 2010)

Does any know if it is worth working in Canada & sending money home to the family? I was speaking to someone and they said that it can leave you with less money & works out very expensive? I was also told that if you have property (like your mortage ) that it works out quiet expensive? I was told to make sure the house is sold first! 

All Confused by it all , if any can help that would be great 

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you need to explain better what you're worried about. I'm guessing you're worried about income tax but I'm just guessing.

You can move money around for very little. A postal money order is very cheap to send. Or even a money transfer isn't that expensive. But I'm guessing this isn't what you're worried about.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

reginaangulin said:


> Does any know if it is worth working in Canada & sending money home to the family? I was speaking to someone and they said that it can leave you with less money & works out very expensive? I was also told that if you have property (like your mortage ) that it works out quiet expensive? I was told to make sure the house is sold first!
> 
> All Confused by it all , if any can help that would be great
> 
> Thanks


If you are thinking of sending money from canada to ireland, then depending on the exchange rate, then it is going to be considerably less. Depending on your job and salary, you would have to take this into consideration.
if your sending money from ireland to canada, you will get slightly more but again depending on the exchange rate.


----------



## reginaangulin (Jan 22, 2010)

NickZ said:


> I think you need to explain better what you're worried about. I'm guessing you're worried about income tax but I'm just guessing.
> 
> You can move money around for very little. A postal money order is very cheap to send. Or even a money transfer isn't that expensive. But I'm guessing this isn't what you're worried about.


Sorry, I should say that my Husband is going to work in Canada, but I will not be able to join him for a couple of months, we have a house here with a mortage so he will have to send some money home to us, untill we sell or rent our house & join him but we were told by someone that if he goes and sends money back to us he will be taxed badly and will lose alot of money, because he has a house here & as well sending money back to us? Im not sure if this person was right in what he said, but did say that because of this, it would not be worth his while working in Canada, while we are back in Ireland. 

Thank you for your reply

Regina


----------



## reginaangulin (Jan 22, 2010)

jen45 said:


> If you are thinking of sending money from canada to ireland, then depending on the exchange rate, then it is going to be considerably less. Depending on your job and salary, you would have to take this into consideration.
> if your sending money from ireland to canada, you will get slightly more but again depending on the exchange rate.


Thank you for your reply, we will have to check this out ! Hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

He'll pay income tax in Canada. 

I assume there is a double taxation agreement with Ireland.

Having family a home and other ties to Ireland he'll likely be considered tax resident in Ireland but the total tax take shouldn't exceed the Irish income tax. So it shouldn't be any worse then just working in Canada.


----------

